# Kompilieren mit Notepad++



## pestizit (12. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

Die Suchfunktion und Google konnten mir hierbei nicht viel weiterhelfen, weiß jemand wie ich mit Notepad++ kompilieren kann?

Habe zwar Textpad aber finde es meist unübersichtlich da ich die Klammern nicht ausblenden kann.


----------



## Maeher (12. Okt 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, ist Notepad++ "nur" ein Texteditor mit ein paar Zusatzfunktionen.
Editoren sind aber als solche eigentlich nicht für das Compilieren zuständig, daher würde ich folgendes vorschlagen: Als .java speichern, Kommandozeile starten und javac aufrufen, oder eine echte IDE wie NetBeans/Eclipse verwenden (die kann tatsächlich compilieren, oder zumindest den Compiler aufrufen).


----------

